# elite 7x rattle?



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I just ordered an elite 7x for my kayak next year, and revived it yesterday. I immediately noticed there was a rattle on the inside when the unit was tipped around different directions. I'm assuming something was not secured properly inside the unit, but just in case can anyone verify their unit is nice and solid feeling?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had that happen with my 10 model. Called them and told them and they sent me a new one and a shipping label to send the other one back. There shouldn't be anything loose inside any electronics.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Had that happen with my 10 model. Called them and told them and they sent me a new one and a shipping label to send the other one back. There shouldn't be anything loose inside any electronics.



Thanks man! I work on electronics for a living so that didn't seem right as a general standard but wanted to double check it wasnt some unfortunate normal.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

sent the unit back to amazon, got a replacement and go figure, same exact issue. In contact with Lowrance now.


----------



## Nissan (Dec 26, 2014)

Really way more than you need, how long can you sit in kayak lol. I put 4HDI on my $35k boat and liked it. Sold it week later because did not have DI transducer and put order in for couple fours and fives. I am templted to put 7 on but really tighter package is fine. I have to see 7 mounted lol. 4hdi does use least power I have group 31 so not issue but figure 5hdi uses twice power. My small 5amh battery drained twice as fast.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Nissan said:


> Really way more than you need, how long can you sit in kayak lol. I put 4HDI on my $35k boat and liked it. Sold it week later because did not have DI transducer and put order in for couple fours and fives. I am templted to put 7 on but really tighter package is fine. I have to see 7 mounted lol. 4hdi does use least power I have group 31 so not issue but figure 5hdi uses twice power. My small 5amh battery drained twice as fast.


Sounds like we just have different fish finder requirements. A 5x would have been fine for me but the 7 was 20 bucks more I had no reason not to get it. I have a surplus of 9ah lead acid batteries and should be able to achieve 9+ hours out of one battery, if I need I can run a couple in parallel. And to answer your question I spend hours and hours in the kayak, doing many overnight floats.


----------

